# Toronto, Ontario, Canada



## Palladion (Apr 24, 2004)

Player looking for a Dungeons & Dragons game in the Greater Toronto Area.  Please contact me through private message or e-mail me at wchang@mecha.com.  

Thank you.


----------



## Harrowed (Apr 24, 2004)

E-Mail sent


----------



## Galeman (May 6, 2004)

another email sent


----------

